# Referenzfahrt Linearantrieb



## chipchap (5 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Forum.

die Tage habe ich einen Linearantrieb in Betrieb genommen. Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

- CPU 315 2PN/DP
- CU 320
- und einen Linearantrieb (Magnetband)

Der Antrieb lässt sich tippen und auch die referenzfahrt lässt sich anstoßen. Es ist ein Nockenschalter verbaut.

Aus dem Handbuch werde ich nicht ganz schlau, da mich das Bild  (siehe Anhang) etwas verwirrt.

Die Referenzfahrt läuft ja folgendermaßen ab:
1) Nach Anstoß aus dem Programm fährt der Antrieb mit vorgegebener Geschwindigkeit zurück zum Referenznocken
2) danach in umgekehrter Richtung zum Nullpunkt
3) dann wieder zum Referenzpunkt

Das alles laut Handuch.

Leider fährt mein Antrieb immer weiter bis gegen den Endanschlag.

Kann mir dieses Bild unten etwas genauer erklären und sagen wie oder welche Werte da jetzt eingetragen werden müssen?

Besten Dank


----------



## zako (5 Dezember 2017)

... hast überhaupt Referenzpunktfahrt angewählt (nicht dass bei Dir aktuell passives Referenzieren aktiv ist).
Wird Dein Referenznocken überhaupt "HIGH"?

Warum hast Du p2610 auf 0 parametriert?


----------



## chipchap (5 Dezember 2017)

zako schrieb:


> ... hast überhaupt Referenzpunktfahrt angewählt (nicht dass bei Dir aktuell passives Referenzieren aktiv ist).
> Wird Dein Referenznocken überhaupt "HIGH"?
> 
> Warum hast Du p2610 auf 0 parametriert?




Ich mach das zum ersten mal mit einem Linearantrieb und weiß auch nicht genau wie diese Werte da eingestellt werden, da ich die Bezeichnungen im Handbuch etwas bescheiden finde. Und alle Parameter sind dort nicht erklärt.
Der Antrieb fährt in die negative Richtung. An welchem Parameter genau kommt der Referenznocken?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (5 Dezember 2017)

... was steht in p2612?
Falls Du ein Standardtelegramm hast, dann kannst Du auch per p922 auf freie Bico stellen.

Hast Du mal hier reingeschaut (ich finde das Handbuch gut - dem EPos ist es egal, ob Du nun einen SINAMICS G oder S einsetzt):
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...ktionshandbuch_Einfachpositionierer_de-DE.pdf


----------



## chipchap (6 Dezember 2017)

Im Parameter 2612 steht: r722:Bit 2  CU Digitaleingang Status : DI2 (X122.3 / X121.3)  Das ist so richtig. Der Kontakt ist mit dem Referenznocken belegt. Ich werde mir das Handbuch gleich mal anschauen.
Das Telegramm hat vorher auf 111 gestanden und habe dies auf freie Telegramme mit BICO geändert.


----------



## chipchap (6 Dezember 2017)

Das Handbuch kenne ich. Ich glaube, das Problem liegt woanders.
Wenn ich den SINA POS in mein Netzwerk ziehe, dann wird automatisch ein Instanz DB erstellt...ist logisch. Mit diesem Instanz DB arbeite ich doch.
Nachdem ich nunmit dem Siemensmitarbeiter gesprochen habe, sagte er mir folgendes:

So wie der Sina Pos Version 5 programmiert ist wäre es nicht sauber gemacht.
Es werden eigentlich alle Signale die man benötigt an dem Sins Pos verschaltet, bis auf das Signal, das er eine Referenzfahrt machen soll. Dieses Signal war bei mir an der falschen Stelle verschaltet.
Es müsste das bit 85.2 sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Sitze gerade nicht davor. 
Den Rest habe ich nun auch nach Anleitung gemacht.
Werde es die Tage testen.


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe nun am Freitag das Ganze ausprobiert...leider ohne Erfolg. Nachdem ich dann noch den ganzen Tag mit dem Siemens Support telefoiert habe, wissen die nun auch nicht mehr weiter.

Der Antrieb Referenziert immernoch nicht...er fährt zurück, zeigt auch im Starter an das er eine Referenzfahrt macht, bleibt am Referenznocken stehen, vergibt ihm aber keine Position und das Signal das er Referenziert ist kommt auch nicht.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Mir läuft die Zeit davon.
Laut Handbuch soll er nach dem Referenznocken wieder Vor auf den Nullpunkt fahren und dann weider zurück. Laut Siemens Support brauch er das nicht, sondern kann am Referenzpunkt stehen bleiben. Was ist nun richtig?


----------



## HaDi (9 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich verstehe das so:
1. Die Achse fährt bis auf den Referenznocken
2. Die Achse fährt rückwärts vom Nocken runter bis zum Erreichen der nächsten Nullmarke des Messystems
3a. Ist keine Referenzpunktverschiebung eingetragen dann bleibt die Achse her stehen und der Istwert wird auf den Wert der Referenzpunktkoordinate gesetzt
3b. Ist eine Referenzpunktverschiebung eingetragen dann fährt die Achse den in der Referenzpunktverschiebung hinterlegten Weg und setzt dann den Istwert auf den Wert der Referenzpunktkoordinate

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Dann ist ja soweit alles richtig. Und woran könnte es liegen das er mir nicht die richtige Position schreibt die ich ihm vorgegeben habe?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HaDi (9 Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, die "Toleranz bei Fahrt auf Nullmarke" sollte nicht 0 sein.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2017)

... und kommt ggf eine Fehlermeldung?

Funktioniert es über Steuertafel?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Aha. Also die positive Richtung geht bei mir nach links. Um auf den Referenznocken zu fahren muss der Antrieb nach rechts fahren und dann halt wieder nach links zum Nullpunkt.

Ne, es kommt keine Fehlermeldung und mit der Steuertafel geht es auch nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit Sinamics-Umrichtern und Referenzfahrt, aber vielleicht kann ich ja doch helfen.
Mir ist noch nicht klar, was die Achse jetzt macht.
Zuerst habe ich das so verstanden, dass die Achse in Richtung des Referenznocken startet, aber nicht stehen bleibt. Das würde dafür sprechen, dass die Nullmarke nicht richtig ankommt bzw. parametriert ist.
Dann hast Du geschrieben die Achse bleibt stehen. Was macht die Achse aktuell?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Die Achse macht folgendes:

1. ich drücke auf "Referenzfahrt durchführen"
2. Im Programm und auch im Starter sieht man das das auch durchgeschaltet wird und der Antrieb in Negative Richtung zu referenznocken fährt.
3. Nach dem der Nocken geschaltet hat (Schließer Kontakt) bleibt der Antrieb stehen (bis hier hin ist alles ok)
4. Jetzt sollte er mir die Position anzeigen die ich ihm in der Zeile "Referenzpunkt / Koordinate" eingetragen habe. Das macht er leider nicht. Diesen Punkt brauch ich aber, um immer meinen 
    Abslolutpunkt (Referenzieren absolut) anzufahren. Im Automatikbetrieb gebe ich ihm einen festen Punkt an der immer gleich ist. Von daher ist es wichtig den Referenzpunkt zu haben.

Ich habe zuerst das Telegramm 111 für den SINA POS FB284 gewählt, so wie Siemens es beschreibt.
Dann habe ich auf Freie Telegramme umgeschaltet, um nur den Kontakt des Referenzschalters umzuverdrahten- Mehr muß man laut Siemens nicht tun. Und das habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Also ist die Referenziervariante nicht mehr so eingetragen wie in dem Bild bei deinem 1. Post?
Was steht da jetzt?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

aktuell so:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Toleranzfahrt auf Nullmarke ist also nicht 0. habe ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2017)

Meldet die Achse referenziert zurueck?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Ne, das ist es ja. Keine Meldung und keine Positionsanzeige laut Vorgabe. Nur das sie im Minusbereich steht, was klar ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Für mich muss die Achse auf dem Referenznocken umkehren und die Nullmarke suchen. Demnach wäre es nicht korrekt, wenn die Achse auf dem Nocken stoppt. Dann kann die Achse auch nicht referenziert sein. Oder nicht?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Laut Handbuch hast du Recht und ich sehe es genauso. Siemens sagt, das müsste nicht so sein. Ich muß dabei sagen, der Mitarbeiter hatte glaube ich nicht mehr Ahnung davon wie ich, sonst hätte ich nicht den ganzen Tag mit ihm telefoniert.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht ist der Sollwert 500 zur Nullmarke auch zu klein?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja nur eine Geschwindigkeit. Wenn das so wäre, müßte ja eine Meldung kommen, das der Wert zu klein ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Z.B. bei NC-Maschinen muss man schon sehr genau referenzieren. Da reicht es nicht, einfach einen Referenzschalter anzufahren. Und es ist absolut üblich, mit Richtungsumkehr und Geber-Nullmarke zu arbeiten.


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Der Meinung bin ich ja auch. Da es auch so im Handbuch steht


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob zwingend eine Meldung kommen muss. Wie schnell sind denn 10.000? Vielleicht will die Achse ja fahren aber schafft es nicht?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Das sind 10m / min.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Dann sind 500 8,3 mm/s. Da "sollte" sich was bewegen


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2017)

Hat Dein MotorGeber überhaupt eine Nullmarke?
Du fährst aber schon in positiver Richtung  los, oder?

Schon mal mit Referenzieren auf externer Nullmarke probiert?
Dann musst Du aber auf einen schnellen Eingang umparametrieren


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Ich habe das Starterprogramm von einem Kollegen übernommen, der den selben Antrieb hat. Ob der Geber eine Nullmarke hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aber ich denke wenn es die gleichen Bauteile sind wie bei meinem Kollegen wird es in der Richtung schon stimmen. Der Pusher fährt direkt in Negativer Richtung zum Referenznocken los. So steht es im Handbuch geschrieben. Man soll ihm eine Richtung vorgeben.
Referenzieren auf Nullmarke wollte ich machen, der Siemens Mensch sagte aber, das ich das nicht brauch wenn ich einen Nocken habe. Wenn ich auf Nullmarke fahren würde, bräuchte ich ja keinen Nocken, oder?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht mal was zur Nullmarke. Das ist ein "Nadelimpuls", der einmal pro Geberumdrehung kommt. Du kannst also nicht "nur" auf Nullmarke referenzieren.
Und wenn man genau referenzieren will, nimmt man die auch. Punkt!
Wenn der Geber keine Nullmarke ausgibt, würde die Achse trotzdem umkehren und dann halt nicht stehen bleiben, weil keine Nullmarke kommt. Oder nicht?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Kannst Du den sehen, ob der Umrichter noch versucht, den Antrieb zu bewegen? Reglerfreigabe, Sollwert etc. Gibt es im Starter Oszilloskopfunktionen für sowas?


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Ich habe ja im Prinzip nur eine Nullmarke, da ich einen Linearantrieb habe und nur absolut positionieren will in einem bestimmten Bereich (Verfahrweg). Da reicht es doch , wenn ich ihm ganz rechts einen Nullpunkt oder Referenzierpunkt gebe. Der Referenzierpunkt soll ja in dem Sinne der 0 Punkt sein.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Ohne Sinamics zu kennen. Die Toleranz zur Nullmarke würde ich nicht auf so einen großen Wert stellen. Schau doch mal in das Handbuch. Du hast da jetzt beide Extreme eingetragen. Wenn Du wirklich probieren musst, dann nimm auch mal andere Werte.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Schau mal in das Handbuch. Es erscheint nur logisch, dass mit der Nullmarke auch der Geberimpuls gemeint ist!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Dezember 2017)

Aus dem Handbuch:

Die Umkehrnocken sind Low-aktiv ausgeführt. Sind beide Umkehrnocken aktiv (p2613 = "0"
und p2614 = "0"), so bleibt der Antrieb stehen. Sobald der Referenznocken gefunden wird,
beginnt sofort die Synchronisation auf die Referenznullmarke (siehe Schritt 2).

Ist das vielleicht der Fall? Würde das aktuelle Verhalten erklären.

Ich habe das in diesem Handbuch gefunden: Funktionshandbuch, 01/2011, 6SL3097-4AB10-0AP3, Seiten 244 ff.

Da ist auch erklärt, dass die Nullmarke der Geberimpuls ist.


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Genau das Handbuch habe ich mir schon paarmal durchgelesen. Ich muß es mir später nochmal genau anschauen...es kann ja nicht so schwer sein. Es ist verwirrend, wenn man sich die Bücher durchliest und sich genau daran hält und der Siemens Mensch sagt etwas anderes. Wahrscheinlich ist nur ein Signal irgendwo falsch verdrahtet.


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2017)

... also was Du hier vor hast ist in der Grundfunktion komplett integriert. Nachdem Du das Projekt von jemanden anders übernommen hast und ggf. schon selbst ein paar Parameter umgestellt hast, wo evtl. eine Leiche hängen geblieben ist, probier es doch einfach mit einer Neuinbetriebnahme.
Das alte Projekt kannste ja behalten. Also Werksseinstellung machen, Autokonfiguration durchführen, hochladen und dann nochmal den Assistenen durchlaufen und Einfachpositionierer aktivieren (falls Du einen DriveCliQ- Motor hast, dann bist Du für die Achse schon fertig, ansonsten wirst Du vom Assistenten geführt (Du brauchst ja zunächst gar kein Standardtelegramm auswählen)). Den Digitaleingang paramertieren. (falls es kein AC/AC Geräte ist, dann must Du noch die Eisnpeisung konfigurieren)
Dann mit der Steuertafel die Referenzpunktfahrt starten. Das wird dann schon funktionieren.
Anschließend einen Parametervergleich durchführen und schauen was unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## chipchap (9 Dezember 2017)

Ich danke euch echt für eure Mühe und Antworten. Ich habe ja schon von freie Telegramme wieder auf Telegramm 111 umgestellt, dann wieder auf Freie Telegramme. Damit sollten ja die Standarteinstellungen wieder gegeben sein. Dann hab ich nur noch den Referenznocken umverdrahtet. Damit sollte es klappen. Werds am Montag testen. Die Referenzfunktion und Positionsvergabe läuft ja komplett von selber ab und endet automatisch eenn der Antrieb referenziert ist. Das sehe ich ja an der Positionsanzeige.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2017)

Hallo.

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?
Hätte mich mal interessiert woran es lag.


----------



## chipchap (13 Dezember 2017)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?
> Hätte mich mal interessiert woran es lag.



Sorry, klar. Wollte noch schreiben. Der Referenznocken war im Programm falsch verschaltet und hat dadurch die Fahrt abgebrochen[emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 Dezember 2017)

Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge die einem das Leben schwer machen. Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## chipchap (13 Dezember 2017)

So siehts aus. Danke für Eure Hilfe


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

